# ~ GEMS OF THE FOREST FLOOR ~



## Irishwhistler (Jul 20, 2020)

_*~ Indian Pipes ~ * ((Monotropa uniflora)

Most interesting plants that lack the chlorophyl and green pigmentation associated with plants that perform  photosynthesis.  Indian pipes are specially adapted to pirate nutrients from other plants and organic materials found in the detritus of the forest floor.  Indian pipes are able to exist  in the low light conditions that would not be inhabitable by plants dependent on photosynthesis.

Mike ☘️_


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 20, 2020)

I am a Murphy.  Every time I see one of your post I am reminded.  Nice image set =]


----------



## Space Face (Jul 20, 2020)

Interesting plants indeed.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Jul 20, 2020)

Mike Drone said:


> I am a Murphy.  Every time I see one of your post I am reminded.  Nice image set =]



Aye Mike,
So are ye now.  T'is a fine thing to be mindful of and I find meself o' the same green blood and the pride that comes with it.



 

_Cheers Mate,
Irishwhistler ☘️_


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 20, 2020)

Irishwhistler said:


> Mike Drone said:
> 
> 
> > I am a Murphy.  Every time I see one of your post I am reminded.  Nice image set =]
> ...



The whistler, I have to yet experience but I'm right there with you.  Cheers...


----------



## Irishwhistler (Jul 20, 2020)

Mike Drone said:


> Irishwhistler said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Drone said:
> ...



Good on ye Mike.  I just acquired a jug o' this and found it to be quite grand for sipping.



 
~ THE QUIET MAN ~

Slainte,
Mikey ☘️


----------



## Irishwhistler (Jul 20, 2020)

_*~ ClonAKilty ~  *Me bride gifted me this bottle o' ClonAKilty for Father's Day and I shared it with a few o' me Mates.   T'was right good.  She told me t'was a gift from me Labradors.

Mikey ☘️_


----------



## Irishwhistler (Jul 20, 2020)

I keep me eyes wide open on me dogs, but some time they pull a fast one on me and raid me stash. 

Mike ☘️


----------



## Irishwhistler (Jul 20, 2020)

A most special whiskey we sampled on St. Paddy's Day this year.  Brought to our home by dinner guests, t'is a very rare spirit he purchased back in Ireland.  T'was purely delightful.  The whistle is a Fred Rose in the key o' D soprano and crafted in African Blackwood with silver ferrules and fipple.


Mikey ☘️


----------



## Irishwhistler (Jul 20, 2020)

Not ye standard issue Jameson mind ye.

Slainte,
Mikey ☘️


----------



## Space Face (Jul 21, 2020)

Irishwhistler said:


> Mike Drone said:
> 
> 
> > I am a Murphy.  Every time I see one of your post I am reminded.  Nice image set =]
> ...



Better off with the real thing. Scotch

........and we spell it correctly too


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 21, 2020)

A friend has the most unusual St Patrick's ritual. Every year he dons his kilt and hides a bottle of Guinness on the property of all his very close  friends and family. He calls himself the " Guinness Bunny ". His afternoon is then spent watching " The Quiet Man ". He has been doing this for a long time.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Jul 21, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> A friend has the most unusual St Patrick's ritual. Every year he dons his kilt and hides a bottle of Guinness on the property of all his very close  friends and family. He calls himself the " Guinness Bunny ". His afternoon is then spent watching " The Quiet Man ". He has been doing this for a long time.



The last few years I have spent St. Patrick's Day morn by playing traditional music on Irish whistle for cancer patients in treatment.  The rest o' the day is spent  with me Mates and in "fervent celebration" .

Cheers,
Mike ☘️


----------



## Irishwhistler (Jul 21, 2020)

Another Irishwhistler approved consideration !

Slainte,
Mikey ☘️


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 21, 2020)

Odd, the forest floor has never made me thirsty before.... 

Nice set and nice, tasty choices.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Jul 21, 2020)

*~ Properly Presented ~
*
_Mikey ☘️_


----------



## Irishwhistler (Jul 21, 2020)

~ *Celtic Crossing ~  *_Irish liquor.  No longer produced.  They original distiller sold the company and the new company changed the old recipe and renamed the product.  I had found three bottle for about $30 USD each and bought them.  If once can locate a bottle of old stock now, t'is o'er $100 USD.  This made a fantastic cordial served on ice.

Mike ☘️_


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 21, 2020)

Mr. IrishWhistler, you went from landscape to alcól.  Let me know if you ever need an apprentice to set those glass levels just right for your photos.  Keep em coming.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Jul 22, 2020)

_*~ Camp Supplies ~  *So a few years back, I was bird hunting in Canada.  A 5 day excursion for gunning grouse and woodcock in New Brunswick.  Provincial law requires that non-resident hunters  be accompanied by a licensed guide.

Whilst making arrangements prior to leaving the USA, I asked our guide what he prefers for an after hunt cocktail?  He replied "Scotch".  Being one to always share me good fortune with guides I hunt with, I brought him a bottle o' fine 12 year old single malt Scotch.  I brought along a bottle o' Bushmills Black Irish Whiskey for meself.

We take our bird hunting and the responsibility to never mix firearms and alcohol seriously.  Each day was spent gunning for grouse and woodcock in the New Brunswick covers.  Long days and many miles walked behind Bob's fine English Pointers, outstanding and hard running dogs.

At the end o' each day we returned to Bob's camp, secured the firearms, situated the dogs with their evening feed, fired up the wood stove to heat the camp, and poured out an evening cocktail.  We all shared in preparation o' the evening meal and the cleanup to follow.

We settled in for the evening with a nightcap and the swapping o' stories, lies, and a few Trad tunes played on Irish whistle whilst sitting in the common area and warming by the now roaring wood fire as several  English Pointers reclined about, resting for the hunt to follow the next day.  These dogs cover a crazy number of miles each day during the course of a hunt.

T'was a fine trip had with grand memories made.

Slainte,
Mikey ☘️_


----------



## Irishwhistler (Jul 22, 2020)

Aye Mates,

For the last several years I have made trips to hunt the rugged Maine waters on the open North Atlantic for sea ducks (Eider, Scoter, and Old Squaw).    We generally hunt from November through late January, that bringing a whole new meaning to the word cold.  The wing shooting can be fast and furious or more slow paced with time spent talking amongst our Mates and taking in the rugged beauty whilst contemplating our vulnerability in the frigid Atlantic waters.




*~ Ever Watchful ~  *_Me gun dog TRAD gazes intensely across the expansive waters in search o' birds winging toward our decoy spread, a quintessential Maine lighthouse is seen on the island in the background.  A champion retriever, TRAD knows his job well and lives to execute the skills we train on all year round.  If we drop birds on the water, TRAD will dutifully and enthusiastically  make the retrieves in waters hovering at the 34 degree F mark.  An incredible K9 athlete and most loyal K9 companion.



 
~_ _*Safety Prioritized ~  *There is zero room for error when hunting under such harsh and unforgiving conditions.  The muzzles of firearms are alway pointed in a safe direction  and away from all of those within the tight confines of our hunting boat. The retrievers wear neoprene vests to keep their core temperature protected and to provide added buoyancy while making retrieves.  The dogs are toweled betwixt retrieves to further protect them from. the ever lurking hazard o' hypothermia.  Our dogs, much like ourselves, live for these waterfowling adventures.  We keep a close eye on the weather prior to setting out and the entire time on the water.  Seasoned gunners all, we pay  wise and due respect to the ocean and will make way for safe harbor should we deem it prudent to do so.  Only warm soup and coffee in our thermos bottles, there is NO place for alcohol where firearms and boating is involved, that being a recipe for tragedy.



 _
*~ *_*Cordial Quarters ~  *Our temporary travel quarters provide us with warmth most welcomed after a day on blustery seas in the dead o' winter.  We generally venture out to a local eatery for some fine dining and head back to our lodging for a wee bit o' the Dew and to swap stories and lies o' the hunt we shared earlier in the day.  Naturally barbs are hurled at shots taken and missed regardless of how easily that may occur when shooting at birds flying in excess o' fifty miles per hour from a pitching and rolling boat.
_
I have been an ardent bird hunter for what is now o'er a half century and am easily more passionate for it than the day I started.  The birds, the harsh beauty o' rugged environments, the adventure, and the fine dogs and Mates with whom I share this obsession are what keep me coming back year after year.

Cheers,
Mike ☘️
_
_


----------



## Irishwhistler (Jul 22, 2020)

~ *Connemara ~  *_Not only one o' the most stunning regions o' Ireland, but a right fine whiskey named after that most beautiful and mountainous  place.  This has to be one o' me favorite sipping whiskeys for its complex peated  afterthoughts.

Slainte,
Mikey  ☘️_


----------



## Irishwhistler (Jul 22, 2020)

~ _*The Irishman ~  *And yet w have another lovely small batch offering o' which I am fond.  This bottle was gifted to me by one o' me sporting dog training clients.

Cheers,
Mikey ☘️_


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 22, 2020)

I have had a bad experience with Tullamore Dew.  I have not went back to it.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 22, 2020)

Irishwhistler said:


> View attachment 194791
> _*~ Camp Supplies ~  *So a few years back, I was bird hunting in Canada.  A 5 day excursion for gunning grouse and woodcock in New Brunswick.  Provincial law requires that non-resident hunters  be accompanied by a licensed guide.
> 
> Whilst making arrangements prior to leaving the USA, I asked our guide what he prefers for an after hunt cocktail?  He replied "Scotch".  Being one to always share me good fortune with guides I hunt with, I brought him a bottle o' fine 12 year old single malt Scotch.  I brought along a bottle o' Bushmills Black Irish Whiskey for meself.
> ...



Now, the Balvenie is a good tipple and the distillery is not that far away from where I am and a damn site closer to where my wife is from.  Lovely part of the country it is too.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Jul 22, 2020)

Mike Drone said:


> Mr. IrishWhistler, you went from landscape to alcól.  Let me know if you ever need an apprentice to set those glass levels just right for your photos.  Keep em coming.





Mike Drone said:


> I have had a bad experience with Tullamore Dew.  I have not went back to it.



Mike, 
Never had a bad time with Tullamore Dew and find their 12 year old to be right nice sipped neat.

Mike ☘️


----------



## Irishwhistler (Jul 22, 2020)

_*~ Writers Tears ~  *Another fine member o' the cast.  Hints o' honey, apple, and vanilla, all subtle and smooth.

Mikey ☘️_


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 23, 2020)

Irishwhistler said:


> I keep me eyes wide open on me dogs, but some time they pull a fast one on me and raid me stash.



Fantastic


----------

